# Trying times



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Well guys life has been trying of late. Dads health went south and he passed right before Christmas. I spend a couple weeks on the farm securing it and locking it down. Came home to a COVID out break in family and had to quarantine for couple weeks and dodge that bullet. Got back to work for four days and wife had a heart attack. Spent a solid week with her in the hospital. She’s doing fine thank God. Anyway will be on and off for a while trying to refocus. Got another tree down at Dads of the Curly Pecan. Hopefully it will spalt like it's sister tree did. Might have some green bowl blanks later. It is some primo curl though.

Keep me and y’all’s thoughts and prayers.

Big D

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 13


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 2, 2021)

Prayers buddy. All I can say...........so sorry for the loss in these horrible times. Glad you did get to be with your wife though. Keep us updated if we can help beyond prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 2, 2021)

Prayers and love!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2021)

Hope and pray that 2021 holds much more promise for you and your family! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2021)

Rodney your always in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing you and your wife and family all the best. Boy you have really been dealt a crappy hand lately, its gotta improve for you soon my friend.
Stay strong brother.
Greg

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2021)

Brother, you know we're all here for you. Call me if you need anything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## drycreek (Feb 2, 2021)

Prayers sent your way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 2, 2021)

Positive thoughts and prayers on the way.

Although it's tough to do right now when you are taking care of others, don't forget to take care of yourself and find a little time each day to decompress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hang tough Rodney. I'm sure this will get better, but it's hard to see that in the midst of the storm. That's why we need family and friends . . . to remind us. My prayers go out to you and your family for healing and the strength to carry on . One day at a time is enough to deal with. Hope things can get better soon
There are brighter skies ahead brother, stay strong and hang in there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 2, 2021)

Glad your wife is fine Rodney, but condolences about your father.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2021)

Prayers out for you brother Rodney and all your family. Sure is tough to lose a dad!! I'm sure you miss him greatly as I still do mine! Hang tough bro!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry for your loss and praying your wife fully recovers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 3, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers for healing and comfort Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 3, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers to you and family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 3, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 3, 2021)

Glad COVID didn’t stop you from seeing your wife. These are some tough times when loved ones are sick or dying in the hospital but can’t be seen by family. Sometimes I have to remind myself that family time is more important than wood time. Don’t hesitate to reach out to a friend for help with that pecan tree. You’ll get done quicker, and it would be good time to reminisce about your dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2021)

Hang in there Rodney...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2021)

sorry for rough ride my friend. Hopefully your storm is over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

